# Chinaprojekt



## Phase (14 Mai 2012)

Hallo.
Wir bauen ziemlich kurzfristig eine Anlage für China. Die Dokumentation soll in Englisch sein.
Woher bekomme ich jetzt informationen ob und welche Einschränkungen es mit Bauteilen giebt, die man hier einsetzt ohne drüber nachzudenken?
(Leitungen, Stecker, Schütze...)
Ein weiteres Problem ist die BMK Beschriftung. Hier bei uns ist z.B. ein Schütz mit -K11 Beschriftet. Wie ist das in China?
Wenn ich nach "Betriebsmittelkennzeichnung Englisch) Google, bekomme ich nur hunderte Seiten die mir das Wort übersetzen, leider Keine Datenbank oder Tabelle wo Beispiele drinnen stehen.

Gibt es noch allgemiene Tips die man beachten sollte?


----------



## Wignatz (14 Mai 2012)

Vll. hilft dir das weiter was die Dokumente betrifft:
http://www.vde.com/de/sitecollectiondocuments/mcms/vde_pi/pdfs/is 533d.pdf


----------



## funkdoc (14 Mai 2012)

ich sage mal so, soweit das der kunde nicht bekannt gibt oder auch vertraglich regelt, halte dich an europäische standards.
da kannst du wenig falsch machen, da die chinesen sicher nicht so hohe anforderungen haben wie westliche kunden.
bei unklarheiten würde ich dennoch mit dem betreiber die kommunikation pflegen.

zur BMK:
wenn da kein kundenwunsch vorliegt, würde ich die dokumentbezogene kennzeichnung wählen also zb schütz -30K60.4 findest du im plan auf der seite 60 im pfad 4.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Mai 2012)

Wichtig bei Chinesen:
Genaues Lesen aller Vertragsbedingungen, Pflichten- und Lastenhefte.
Bei der Anlagenabnahme können Sie dich mit vermeintlichen Nichtigkeiten richtig ärgern 

Zum Thema BMK und auch Drahtfarben würde ich auch nachfragen und es bestätigen lassen

Ausserdem schadet ein interkulturelles Training nicht. Manche IHK bieten sowas an.
Wenn die chin. Kollegen merken, dass du dich bemühst auf die Gepflogenheiten einzugehen, kann man sehr gut mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jora (15 Mai 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zum Thema BMK und auch Drahtfarben würde ich auch nachfragen und es bestätigen lassen



Wenn man Kunden hat, die einem das auch bestätigen wollen - aber trotzdem, den Kunden immer schön informieren


----------

